# Lightroom mobile files



## ken1921 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi

When I sync Lightroom collections with Lightroom mobile are the files saved in the cloud?  Also what size are they - are they the equivalent of smart previews?

Many thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 11, 2015)

They are smart previews. The original files stay where they are: on your computer.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes, Smart Previews (Lossy DNGs) are saved in the cloud.  In LR you can Right click on one of the sync'd collections and choose {Lightroom Mobile Links} and then {View on Web} from the context menu. This will take you to a Web Page where you can view the images stored in the Adobe Creative Cloud.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, they are Smart Previews, as Cletus said. 

There's also a smaller (2048px long side) jpeg preview which is saved to the Adobe servers, and this is the file that is initially synced to the iDevice prior to the Smart Preview being downloaded when you open the image for editing. This jpeg preview is also used to display the image in LR WebView.


----------

